# 1st Time Smartphone, Need Advice



## KCI (Jun 25, 2012)

I am going to buy a smartphone but which one?  Verizon is pushing LG Spectrum but reviews say battery life is awful, phone overheats, phone freezes which requires removing battery, lots of pre installed stuff that you can't get rid of, etc.  So...I am not a techie but I need a relatively simple to use smartphone that isn't loaded with stuff I don't need that takes up space...any suggestions?  TIA  Linda


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 25, 2012)

Which carrier? Verizon? There are a lot of people with iPhones. 'Course if you are not carrier dependent, and feel like needling some around here, the Nokia Lumia 900 (AT&T) oughtta do it. Some of us really love our Windows Phones, but sadly, when WP8 is released in the Fall, current Windows phones aren't compatible. I like my WP, because it doesn't have to go back to a 'home page' to switch between apps. It 'only' has about 100,000 apps available compared to maybe a bazillion on iPhone. But it does what I want. Maps/navigation, operates as a personal web router, links contacts, takes good photos, holds my music library. WP has way more than a day battery life with active use, almost a week of light (just a few calls) use.

I am by no stretch a 'power user', but WP works for me.

Jim


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 26, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I like my WP, because it doesn't have to go back to a 'home page' to switch between apps.



Double click the iPhone button and all active apps show up in a row at the bottom of the screen, so you don't have to go to a home page every time. It's also not much of a hassle, IMO, to do so even if it's not active or if you have to search for an app. I think there should be more important distinctions between WP and iPhone, don't you?


----------



## dumbydee (Jun 26, 2012)

I just got the Droid Razr from Verizon and am very impressed.  It  is very thin and light.  The battery life is as good as any I have had in the past, which includes iphone, and several differnt droid smart phones.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jun 26, 2012)

If you want ease of use without being a techie I still think the iPhone is a very easy choice.  I got my non-techie 70+ year old parents iPhones now almost 2 years ago and they both made the transition very easily and they both LOVE it!  They've become MMS picture texting and Facetiming machines.

Android is also very good, but since it's an open source system it can be a little bit more buggy.  Techies like it because they can get into the code and "play" with it.  It's also more prone to bloatware since the different manufacturers like to put their personal touches on the user interface.

I would stay away from Windows Phones because why choose a phone OS that is currently a very distant 4th in the market and they just announced that they're going to orphan their current OS (you won't be able to upgrade and it's non-compatible) when they come out with their new WP8 OS.

Apple also has by far the best tech support which is free for the first 90 days you have the phone.  Good luck getting any good tech support from android manufacturers or especially Microsoft.


----------



## tompalm (Jun 26, 2012)

Best info is reading the blogs or what others had to say about their phone.  Look at phone scoop at http://www.phonescoop.com/

However, it is highly possible that some of the reviews are written by the company that made the phone.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 26, 2012)

Whichever direction you go, IMHO, it would be a mistake to settle for a second-tier or older-model phone, just 'cuz its free or low-cost. While even a low-cost phone will have a lot of neat stuff, but your chances of an unsatisfactory experience will be greater.

Another consideration is whether to tie yourself down with a time contract which gets you a discounted-phone or use a pay-as-you go plan with no subsidy. The first commits you to spending 'x' $$ over time, the latter requires more $$ up front but gives you the flexibility to ditch and go a different direction.


----------



## Elan (Jun 26, 2012)

Clemson Fan said:


> It's also more prone to bloatware since the different manufacturers like to put their personal touches on the user interface.



  That's pretty misleading.  It's more accurate to state that Android is far more customizable than any of the other OS's, so manufacturers may (or may not) customize the interface.  What you consider "bloatware" may not be so to someone else.  In the strictest sense, all applications are "bloatware".


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 26, 2012)

The Motorola Razr line is now updated & is probably the best features/ price/ battery life going today. Get the Max for easiest use & battery life.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 26, 2012)

DD just HAD to have a Smartphone b/c she said her current phone was a POS.  She got an android, can't remember which, b/c she said the iPhone was a POS.  

Within months she decided the Android was a POS and got an iPhone (her money from a job, not mine)


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 26, 2012)

If you're not a techie and would like something that is intuitive to use, the iPhone would be perfect for you.


----------



## Elan (Jun 26, 2012)

Pretty much any modern phone is going to be "easy to use".  Intuitiveness is user-dependent.  If one can't use an Android phone, they probably shouldn't be trusted to plug it's charger into a 120v outlet for fear of electrocution.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 26, 2012)

pjrose said:


> DD just HAD to have a Smartphone b/c she said her current phone was a POS.  She got an android, can't remember which, b/c she said the iPhone was a POS.
> 
> Within months she decided the Android was a POS and got an iPhone (her money from a job, not mine)



:hysterical:


----------



## JudyH (Jun 26, 2012)

I have an Adroid Thunderbolt.  The battery life is terrible.  I replaced the battery with another that the Adroid forum said would be better, but its not.  I might try an Iphone next, but right now I get unlimited data from Verizon as long as I don't  update the phone.  Look on the phone forums to see what lots of users think.   Go for battery life over apps.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 26, 2012)

I find that Android has the most robust feature set and configurability of any platform right now.  I used to have an Android phone and it was pretty cool for a month or two.  I didn't like the short battery life and, despite the infinite ability to customize it, it never felt integrated.  Difficult to describe, but it felt like a super slick looking interface that was slapped together.

I have always found that blackberries are poor consumer phones.  I have had 3 of them--including the latest Blackberry Storm for work--and the OS just seems so clunky relative to the other smartphone platforms.  I do not care for it all other than to read my email. That's absolutely it.

My spouse has had the iphone for a couple years and really loves it.  I like it too.  Very easy to operate and it feels integrated.  Feels like every aspect of the OS was designed for a purpose to work together seamlessly.  The polish and attention to detail (just study the home screen icons for a minute to appreciate the little things) is amazing to me.  My spouse is in love with the Facebook app for iPhone.  I must admit, it is very, very robust.  However, it still feels like a tightly polished app switcher to me.  Hard to describe, but better than Android.

My current favorite which I own is a Windows Phone.  I absolutely loathe the branding, hateithateithateit, but love the phone.  Completely different departure from the look and feel of Android and Iphone.  The Facebook integration is great.  The Zune music app is mindblowing.  The Me and People hubs are a joy.  I find the functionality integration to be the best among the smartphone platforms.  I discover new things that I love about my phone all the time.  It will not be upgradable to Windows Phone 8, which is released this fall, but I will be very happy with my phone until I am eligible to upgrade to a new phone, so not a biggie for me.


----------



## irish (Jun 26, 2012)

IPHONE ..best phone i've ever had and i have had cell phones for over 15 years. JMO


----------



## dumbydee (Jun 27, 2012)

I had the iphone with AT&T and switched to Verizon when I got remarried.  At that time Verizon did not have an iphone so I went with a Droid.  I love the Droid phones.  I recently got the Motorola Droid Razr and love it.  

I did not get the Razr Maxx because it was a bit heavier than the regular Razr and I am rarely if ever very far from a charger.  

Honestly it is what you get used to.  I loved the iphone when I had it but will not switch back now that I have gotten used to the Droid.  

Both Droids and Iphones are very good phones......they each have different and unique features that appeal to different people.  

Read lots of reviews before deciding.


----------



## EZ-ED (Jun 27, 2012)

KCI said:


> I am going to buy a smartphone but which one?  Verizon is pushing LG Spectrum but reviews say battery life is awful, phone overheats, phone freezes which requires removing battery, lots of pre installed stuff that you can't get rid of, etc.  So...I am not a techie but I need a relatively simple to use smartphone that isn't loaded with stuff I don't need that takes up space...any suggestions?  TIA  Linda



You should also be aware that Verizon uses CDMA for their network so most of the Verizon branded phones have little to no international connectivity. I have a Verizon Droid Global that is dual banded (CDMA and GSM) but the international plan I purchased never worked for either the GSM or the CDMA for the countries that had the older networks until I returned to the US. While Verizon support is usually most helpful in this case they sure let me down.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 27, 2012)

KCI said:


> I am going to buy a smartphone but which one?  Verizon is pushing LG Spectrum but reviews say battery life is awful, phone overheats, phone freezes which requires removing battery, lots of pre installed stuff that you can't get rid of, etc.  So...I am not a techie but I need a relatively simple to use smartphone that isn't loaded with stuff I don't need that takes up space...any suggestions?  TIA  Linda



We've had great luck with our iPhones. My step-son has a Droid phone that's done well for him. Almost all of my co-workers have either a Droid or iPhone now and non ever seem to complain about their phone. To me that says a lot.


----------



## KCI (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the input.  We are leaning towards the Motorola Razr Maxx because the reviews are more good than not and we have a Xoom so I am used to the Droid system on it.  I am still investigating and will probably choose something on Thurs when Verizon's new pricing structure is available.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 27, 2012)

Another nice feature of the iPhone is how it interfaces with other apple products.  DD#1 is in med school with an HTC EVO (a smart phone is necessity for her). The HTC EVO is a very nice phone, she's not complaining, but an iPhone would be better for her. She has tests she can take on her iPad that would also reflect on her iPhone (if she had one) and vice-versa. For group emails, the iPhone functionality is much better (the HTC EVO doesn't continue to reply to all in the email where the iPhone does -- she gets dropped from threads on a regular basis).  I expect compatibility/functionality to continue to improve in these areas.

My biggest struggle moving to a touch screen is my habit of resting my phone against my cheek (still working on that)...


----------



## wyannuzzi (Jun 27, 2012)

JudyH said:


> I have an Adroid Thunderbolt.  The battery life is terrible.  I replaced the battery with another that the Adroid forum said would be better, but its not.  I might try an Iphone next, but right now I get unlimited data from Verizon as long as I don't  update the phone.  Look on the phone forums to see what lots of users think.   Go for battery life over apps.



Judy,

That is not true until tomorrow if you are due an upgrade.  You can still keep the unlimited plan and get the Iphone at a discounted rate until the new Verizon plans go into effect tomorrow.  I just did that last night.  Traded the Thunderbolt in for an Iphone for $200 and kept the unlimited data plan.

After Verizon switches to their new plan structure tomorrow, you can still keep the unlimited plan but you will have to pay full price for the Iphone ($650 or so).


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 27, 2012)

KCI said:


> Thanks for all the input.  We are leaning towards the Motorola Razr Maxx because the reviews are more good than not and we have a Xoom so I am used to the Droid system on it.  I am still investigating and will probably choose something on Thurs when Verizon's new pricing structure is available.



That seems to me to be a perfect fit for your intended use.  No phone does batter on battery life and the Android OS is great and getting better all the time. Plus you get a true 4G phone - getting stuck today with a 3G iPhone is a move you'd likely regret a year down the road and beyond.  Enjoy the new phone!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 27, 2012)

KCI said:


> Thanks for all the input.  We are leaning towards the Motorola Razr Maxx



Methinks an excellent choice for you given your carrier choice and familiarity with Droid.

Jim


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 27, 2012)

I got the iPhone 4s about 18 months ago, after 4 years with a BlackBerry.  IMO the BB has the iPhone beat as a phone, an appointment calendar, and the push email functions.  For everything else I like the iPhone...except the larger screen on my iPad has it beat big time in readability.  Also like the compatibility between my AppleTV, iPhone and iPad.  Although I don't know from experience, I have read that Android phones are quite susceptible to viruses.

If you use the iPhone on speaker it's fine as a phone, but hand held if your cheek touches the screen it will mute you...very annoying.  You can't cradle the phone between your neck and shoulder either due to the touch screen...which is a big advantage for BB.  I could search back 5 years on my BB calendar but not on the iPhone.  My BB gave me the option of deleting an email from the phone and/or the desktop, iPad, etc. so I didn't have to delete each crap email 3 times.  I should say I'm petrified of dropping the iPhone because of all the glass...and never worried about that on the BB.  Finally, I was at least twice as fast typing on my BB and seldom had to correct what I typed...no so with the touchscreen.

My complaints may also apply to all smartphones today, but there are things I miss from my old BlackBerry.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 27, 2012)

pwrshift said:


> I got the iPhone 4s about 18 months ago, after 4 years with a BlackBerry.  IMO the BB has the iPhone beat as a phone, an appointment calendar, and the push email functions.
> 
> My BB gave me the option of deleting an email from the phone and/or the desktop, iPad, etc. so I didn't have to delete each crap email 3 times.



With the proper email server (or even Apple's free cloud email account), the iPhone has all of this. If you're deleting email on multiple devices, that likely means you have a POP email account...


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 27, 2012)

Iphone's calendar sucks, and I'm surprised they never fixed the face-muting future.  I don't remember what Android's google calendar is like, but the WP calendar is great.  The BB calendar is good too.  Agree on BB for phone and push email especially, where it is the standard-bearer for perfection.  However, don't really like the clumsiness of email administration (the way you can navigate, manage, move, delete, change settings, etc.), but that is a function of its clumsy OS.  Iphone's email kinda sucks too.  I can't see all my hotmail folders and I have the same email deletion problem.  Not with Android and WP, which have great email implementations, with the clear edge to WP.


----------



## Elan (Jun 27, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Iphone's calendar sucks, and I'm surprised they never fixed the face-muting future.



  Seriously? Touching the screen mutes a call?  There's got to be some way to disable that.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 27, 2012)

Elan said:


> Seriously? Touching the screen mutes a call?  There's got to be some way to disable that.



My spouse has an iphone 4 and still has the problem despite multiple OS updates.  Maybe it was a hardware problem.


----------



## KCI (Jun 28, 2012)

Got my new phone today and wonder how long it will take to figure it out!  Wish me luck...and thanks for all your input.  Linda


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 29, 2012)

JudyH said:


> I have an Adroid Thunderbolt.  The battery life is terrible.  I replaced the battery with another that the Adroid forum said would be better, but its not.  I might try an Iphone next, but right now I get unlimited data from Verizon as long as I don't  update the phone.  Look on the phone forums to see what lots of users think.   Go for battery life over apps.



Judy,

I have an HTC Thunderbolt from Verizon too. Initally, my battery life was horrible - just like your experience. However, I went back to Verizon and purchased the extendended-life battery and back case to accomodate it. You need the custom back case because the battery is about twice as thick as the original default battery. I think the cost was about $50.  It was worth every penny.

The new battery more than doubled my battery life and I can make it through the day without having to recharge it.

I'm not sure from your comments if you purchased the extended-life battery and back cover. If not, I suggest you do so.

Richard


----------



## geoand (Jul 23, 2012)

Somewhere in 1 of these threads concerning smart phones, I stated that I was not smart enough to use a smart phone.  I want to thank all of you for not making any comments about that.   

Now, I find that a smart phone may very well be in my future.  So, of course, I need to decide which way to go.  I am leaning towards the iPhone because of our mac putters and iPad and the ICloud.  We have a large library of music and our email addresses are mac.com addresses.  We will be using public transportation in home area, Washington DC, and NYC.

In your opinion, is this enough of a reason to go with the iPhone?  If not, please let me know if very simple terms as to why not.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 23, 2012)

geoand said:


> I am leaning towards the iPhone because of our mac putters and iPad and the ICloud.



Mac putters shouldn't be the primary consideration.  Now, if you also have a mac driver and mac irons, then definitely, go iphone.


----------



## geoand (Jul 23, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Mac putters shouldn't be the primary consideration.  Now, if you also have a mac driver and mac irons, then definitely, go iphone.



Not only am I not smart enough for smart phones, I am not good enough typist!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 24, 2012)

IMHO, you won't find a smartphone that is simpler and more intuitive than the iPhone.  I think anyone who has enough intelligence to find and use TUG should have NO PROBLEM on any smartphone.  If you have a reluctance to use technology, though (and that's what it usually is -- not a lack of intelligence), the iPhone is incredibly intuitive.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 24, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> Double click the iPhone button and all active apps show up in a row at the bottom of the screen, so you don't have to go to a home page every time. It's also not much of a hassle, IMO, to do so even if it's not active or if you have to search for an app. I think there should be more important distinctions between WP and iPhone, don't you?



It's even easier than that once you learn the 4 finger swipe to switch apps.


----------



## Elan (Jul 24, 2012)

The most obvious difference between the iPhone and an Android device is that the Android OS is more easily customized.  One can make their phone look and act exactly as they like.  Obviously, the more custom one makes their interface the less likely it is to look/act like someone elses.  This is one reason that the iPhone appears to be "easier to use" or "more intuitive".  Any iPhone is going to largely look/act like any other iPhone out there.  

  If you're the type of person that takes the same route to the grocery store every time, then you might prefer the iPhone.  If you like a little variety in your life, then you might prefer Android.  Remember, what's intuitive to someone else might not be intuitive to you.  I can say absolutely that my daughter's iPod is no easier to use than either of my Android devices, and it's certainly not more intuitive.


----------



## geoand (Jul 24, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I think anyone who has enough intelligence to find and use TUG should have NO PROBLEM on any smartphone.



I liked you before!  Now, I like you even more!!!!!      

It has always been my cheap sob tendencies that precludes the purchase of a smart phone.  In the last 2 years, I have spent $200 total on prepaid plan for my cheap cell phone.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 26, 2012)

geoand said:


> It has always been my cheap sob tendencies that precludes the purchase of a smart phone. In the last 2 years, I have spent $200 total on prepaid plan for my cheap cell phone.


Smart phones are MUCH more expensive.  I'm cheap, too, but this is one area where I find it worth spending more.  (I spend $200 per month for our two iPhones, and we upgrade every time we're eligible, passing the old phones down to our kids essentially as iPod Touches.)  They replace so many devices and make us so much more efficient.  That's how it's easy to justify the $2400+ per year we spend on them.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jul 31, 2012)

My current cell phone is so old that our carrier (Cellcom) is calling me to remind me that I can get a free upgrade, probably out of disbelief that I'm still using a phone from 2005. 

With our current carrier, I don't have a lot of choices but they do include the iphones which, I understand, are all 3G.  They do not have any 4G phones yet.  

In four months 4 of our 5 lines on our family plan are elibible for "free" upgrades with a new two year contract.  I can renew with Cellcom or switch to another carrier (with a $95 penalty for taking the 5th line out early of the contract).  

My question is this:  If I want to continue with Cellcom, is it worth for a 4G phone or is the 3G iphone "good enough".  Having used neither, I have no idea of what difference the extra 1G will make.  We do live in an area with "fair" overall reception so connectivity is important.


----------



## siesta (Jul 31, 2012)

Iphone 4s is not even a 4g phone, its only capable of 3g speeds. (Anyone with ATT Iphone that magically in the past few months saw the 3g icon change to 4g icon should know that there was an error with an update that incorrectly changed the icon, and they are "trying to fix it". Call ATT to verify.)

Then consider these features that iphone is limited: wifi calling, mobile hotspot capability(no longer free, unless you didnt update), swype texting, expandable sd memory, removable battery so you can have a fully charged one as a backup should you not have time to charge, superior camera, ability to 'facetime' while connected to 4g instead of wifi only, convenience of widgets, significantly faster processors like the new quad core in HTC one, There is more but you get the point. Android takes the cake.

People that own iphones either understand all this and just like the functionality of the iphone better even if it has less features, which is there preference, or they truly have been duped by the marketing.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jul 31, 2012)

I've been reading links off of some of tech articles those wonderful, knowledgable Tuggers have been posting.  This is the start of one of them.  I guess my question got answered!!  


10 Gadgets You’d Be a Fool to Buy Right Now

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
May 17th, 2012 by Avram Piltch, LAPTOP Online Editorial Director  They say patience is a virtue, but like temperance and chastity, it’s not much fun. Unfortunately, if you want to reach a state of true techstasy, you may need to repress your desire to buy a new gadget today and wait for the next version to come out.

To be fair, sometimes now is the best time to buy a particular device and sometimes you drop your phone into a public toilet and have to replace it right away. But when you buy that 3G phone a month before its hot new 4G replacement comes out, you might as well buy an “I’m with stupid” t-shirt for your friends to wear when you go out together.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 31, 2012)

siesta said:


> Iphone 4s is not even a 4g phone, its only capable of 3g speeds. (Anyone with ATT Iphone that magically in the past few months saw the 3g icon change to 4g icon should know that there was an error with an update that incorrectly changed the icon, and they are "trying to fix it". Call ATT to verify.)
> 
> Then consider these features that iphone is limited: wifi calling, mobile hotspot capability(no longer free, unless you didnt update), swype texting, expandable sd memory, removable battery so you can have a fully charged one as a backup should you not have time to charge, superior camera, ability to 'facetime' while connected to 4g instead of wifi only, convenience of widgets, significantly faster processors like the new quad core in HTC one, There is more but you get the point. Android takes the cake.
> 
> People that own iphones either understand all this and just like the functionality of the iphone better even if it has less features, which is there preference, or they truly have been duped by the marketing.



For someone who hasn't upgraded since 2005, 3G vs 4G won't make a lick of difference.  3G in and of itself will be like walking into the 25th century for that person.  Also, they may care little about wifi calling, expandable SD memory (which can be very problematic due to compatibility issues on Android phones), removable battery (which is a NECESSITY if you own Android because the battery life sucks), and quad core processors (makes a difference on Android because the OS is so gotdang laggy, but on iphones and Windows phones, it really is overkill with current smartphone capabilities.).

Superior camera is a matter of judgment, as megapixels is only one measure of superiority, and perhaps not a good one at that.  

Swype keyboard is a gamechanger, and I wish it was available on my Windows phone as well.  Widgets are pretty cool, which is a big limitation of iphone. 

My Windows phone allows for skyping over cellular.  Didn't a recent iOS update allow for facetime over cellular?


----------



## ricoba (Jul 31, 2012)

*3 Choices?*

I hadn't paid much attention to this thread, but now I am looking for a new phone and curious as to the opinions of the TUG guru's! 

Here are the 3 I am looking at (AT&T)

Nokia Lumina 900 @ $49

Refurbished iPhone 4 @49

HTC One X @99

I was seriously considering the first two.  I am familiar with Apple, and heard good things about the Nokia WP.

But now AT&T is offering the HTC One X @ $99 and that HUGE screen looks like a real plus.  Haven't had an Android phone before, though I use Google stuff.

Just curious about opinions.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 31, 2012)

ricoba said:


> I hadn't paid much attention to this thread, but now I am looking for a new phone and curious as to the opinions of the TUG guru's!
> 
> Here are the 3 I am looking at (AT&T)
> 
> ...



(1) Nokia Lumia -- I LOVE Windows Phone, love it.  It is the most intuitive, beautifully integrated, and great-performing operating system out there in my opinion.  And WP8 will take it to a whole nother level.  But that's the problem right now, which would make me hard-pressed to push it.  WP8 will not be backwards compatible to existing hardware.  If you're a smartphone neophyte, the appreciable leaps forward in WP8 might be lost on you anyway, and you may be fine with a WP7 phone until your next upgrade.  I dunno.  I'm not a neophyte, and I would be ok with that.  And the Lumia is very highly regarded among WP enthusiasts, although I am not as big on the Amoled screen (too oversaturated to me).

(2) Refurbished Iphone 4 -- This is the second best OS in my book, and probably the easiest to learn. It is beautifully integrated as well, with undoubtedly the best overall polish of any other OS out there.  The iphone 5 is around the corner, and even the 4S has Siri, which the 4 does not have, so just like I said with WP7, most people will be able to get by without the latest and greatest features.  Only caveat is that my spouse has a refurbished phone, and the camera quality is far less than the brand new iphone 4 it had replaced, which was stellar.  Maybe just a bad unit, I dunno.

(3) HTC One -- Android was my first next generation phone after my old Windows Mobile days.  I loved it at first, the configurability, the widgets, etc.  But after a month, it just felt like a disjointed collection of great functionality without tight integration or polish to the OS.  Battery life and sluggishness have been problems in the past. Large screen is nice and very nice hardware.  You might want to consider the Droid RAZR as well.  Actually, I would choose that Droid RAZR of all current Android phones.  Very thin form factor and good battery life (finally) from what I have read.

I'd suggest spending an hour at an AT&T store playing with all three, trying to do many of the things you would use your phone for, plus also learning from associates how to do things you typically might use your laptop/desktop for.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 31, 2012)

ricoba said:


> I hadn't paid much attention to this thread, but now I am looking for a new phone and curious as to the opinions of the TUG guru's!
> 
> Here are the 3 I am looking at (AT&T)
> 
> ...



Rick,

Remember that with the Nokia Lumina 900, you will not be able to upgrade to Windows 8 - if that matters to you.

iPhone4 vs HTC One X - that's a matter of personal preference. You'll probably get opinions on both sides of the fence.  If you chose HTC, I think you'll adapt to Android very quickly.


Richard


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 31, 2012)

siesta said:


> Iphone 4s is not even a 4g phone, its only capable of 3g speeds. (Anyone with ATT Iphone that magically in the past few months saw the 3g icon change to 4g icon should know that there was an error with an update that incorrectly changed the icon, and they are "trying to fix it". Call ATT to verify.)



Are you sure? When this occurred some months ago during an update, I heard at that time that it was AT&T that insisted on the change (but I really didn't look into it too much). A quick search now shows this AT&T page which lends credibility to the belief that it was AT&T which wanted the change:

http://www.att.com/gen/press-room?pid=1574



> Only AT&T's network lets your iPhone 4S download three times faster* ... giving you 4G speeds from day one. Take a look at what others are saying about their own speed experience with iPhone 4S on AT&T's network.



Another:

http://www.iphonefaq.org/archives/971861



> Does iOS 5.1 make my iPhone 4S 4G LTE capable?
> 
> If you upgraded your iPhone 4S to iOS 5.1 you may have noticed that the network indicator now shows "4G" instead of "3G." This is because Apple is now letting AT&T promote its HSPA+ (HSDPA) network as 4G. This does not mean your iPhone 4S is 4G LTE capable. Calling HSPA+ "4G" is a marketing ploy started by T-Mobile in 2010. AT&T is just doing the same thing.




On a related note, I found a LTE connection for my iPad last week and didn't notice much of a practical speed difference. I even ran a few speed tests and wasn't overwhelmed by the performance.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 31, 2012)

We like the Windows Phone even though it won't upgrade to WP8. We'll use our current WP7.5s until upgradeable. The OS is fast, you don't have to go back to a 'home screen' to go between apps. There aren't as many apps as iPhone or Android has, but there are plenty to cover my needs for sure. We like that the phone tethers our computers when we are out and about in a no wi-fi area, or an airport where they want you to pay. It's just a couple of swipes and voila! your my-fi is up and running.

Jim


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 31, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> We like the Windows Phone even though it won't upgrade to WP8. We'll use our current WP7.5s until upgradeable. The OS is fast, you don't have to go back to a 'home screen' to go between apps. There aren't as many apps as iPhone or Android has, but there are plenty to cover my needs for sure. We like that the phone tethers our computers when we are out and about in a no wi-fi area, or an airport where they want you to pay. It's just a couple of swipes and voila! your my-fi is up and running.
> 
> Jim



Don't recall for Android, but for iphone you can double tap on home screen button to switch between apps.  Don't all of the major smartphone platforms have tethering plans these days?  I think with some Android rooting or a jailbroken iphone, one can tether for free.


----------



## siesta (Jul 31, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> Are you sure?


 positive my friend, its hspa+, which is basically an upgraded 3g. Its NOT 4g capable.

Check out this article named "is the iphone 4s a 4g phone or not"

http://news.cnet.com/8301-30686_3-57408432-266/is-the-at-t-iphone-4s-a-4g-phone-or-not/


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 31, 2012)

siesta said:


> positive my friend, its hspa+, which is basically an upgraded 3g. Its NOT 4g.
> 
> Check out this article named "is the iphone 4s 4g or not"
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-30686_3-57408432-266/is-the-at-t-iphone-4s-a-4g-phone-or-not/



Did you read my entire post? I should have phrased the first sentence, "Are you sure it is Apple, and not AT&T, that caused this confusion?" rather than just "Are you sure?". I certainly did not mean to imply if you were sure it was 4G, HSPA+ or anything else...


----------



## siesta (Jul 31, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> Did you read my entire post? I should have phrased the first sentence, "Are you sure it is Apple, and not AT&T, that caused this confusion?" rather than just "Are you sure?". I certainly did not mean to imply if you were sure it was 4G, HSPA+ or anything else...


Read the article, it seems as it was written directly for you. They answer your "who caused the confusion" question to a T.

I thought it was quite clear I implied Att was responsible for the confusion.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 31, 2012)

siesta said:


> Read the article, it seems as it was written directly for you. They answer your "who caused the confusion" question to a T.
> 
> I thought it was quite clear I implied Att was responsible for the confusion.



I like Ken had the impression that you were suggesting Apple caused the confusion wi tha recent OS update, but rereading the post in question in light of your latest post, I see what you are saying. It was not clear at first.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 31, 2012)

siesta said:


> Read the article, it seems as it was written directly for you. They answer your "who caused the confusion" question to a T.



Much better link than I posted, but nothing really new.



> I thought it was quite clear I implied Att was responsible for the confusion.



Um...no. And it seems I wasn't the only one who thought so. When you wrote that AT&T was trying to fix the issue, it lead me to believe that they acknowledge it as a problem that wasn't of their doing, and were trying to correct a wrong. That implied that Apple was to blame. 

Fwiw, I've made similar confusing posts in the past, which were not at all confusing to me...


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jul 31, 2012)

siesta said:


> Iphone 4s is not even a 4g phone, its only capable of 3g speeds. (Anyone with ATT Iphone that magically in the past few months saw the 3g icon change to 4g icon should know that there was an error with an update that incorrectly changed the icon, and they are "trying to fix it". Call ATT to verify.)
> 
> Then consider these features that iphone is limited: wifi calling, mobile hotspot capability(no longer free, unless you didnt update), swype texting, expandable sd memory, removable battery so you can have a fully charged one as a backup should you not have time to charge, superior camera, ability to 'facetime' while connected to 4g instead of wifi only, convenience of widgets, significantly faster processors like the new quad core in HTC one, There is more but you get the point. Android takes the cake.
> 
> People that own iphones either understand all this and just like the functionality of the iphone better even if it has less features, which is there preference, or they truly have been duped by the marketing.



This post sounds like you've been duped by the Android marketing.

First of all, you are correct in the fact that what AT&T labels 4G on the iPhone is hspa+ and not LTE.  That being said, there is no official definition of what "speed" constitutes 3G vs 4G.  HSPA+ is still pretty darn fast, but LTE is faster.  I have a Verizon iPad with LTE and I have been pretty impressed with how fast the LTE is.  However, when LTE is not available and it goes to Verizon's 3G CDMA system the speed sucks.  AT&T's GSM 3G network has always been faster then Verizon's 3G network.  Before LTE I used to have a Verizon 3G Samsung Galaxy Tab as well as my AT&T iPhone and I would do speed tests comparing them and the AT&T 3G was always significantly faster in my area.  Speed is also a function of how many people are using the network at any one time.  There are reports of people in heavily trafficked LTE areas actually switching off their LTE and reverting back to the 3G network which has suddenly become faster with fewer people using it.  LTE also doesn't have much penetration oversees and the GSM networks are the standards there which is why all "world" phones come with a SIM card slot.  Anyway, it will be a moot point in a few months when the iPhone 5 comes out which I'm 99% sure will have an LTE antenna in it.

Now going on to your other points where you say the iPhone is limited.

WiFi calling: The iPhone can do this using the skype app and I've used it many times while travelling oversees.

Mobile hotspot: Again, the iPhone can do this very well and whether there's a charge for it or not is dependent on your mobile carrier and not the iPhone.

Swype texting, sd card slot and removable battery: The iPhone does not have this although it is the only phone I think you can get that has 64GB of memory built in.  There are also battery cases made for it which you can get which is in essence a spare battery.  I've never bothered with this as I haven't found the need.

Superior camera: The iPhone is consistently rated as the best smartphone camera.  Leo Laporte loves Android, but he also carries an iPhone which he states is mainly for the camera.

Ability to 'facetime' while connected to 3G or 4G instead of WiFi: Again, using the skype app on the iPhone you can absolutely video chat over the data network instead of WiFi which is no different then Android.  You can't even 'facetime' on the Android platform because that is a specific service for Apple devices.  It's true that 'facetime' is currently WiFi only, but Apple's already announced that that restriction will be removed in iOS 6 which will come out in a few months.

Convenience of widgets: Whatever, just more clutter.

Faster quad core processors: For reasons I don't understand the LTE network is not compatible with quad core processors.  So, any 4G LTE phone you get will not have a quad core processor.  Leo Laporte bought a unlocked European 3G Samsung Galaxy S3 so he could get the quad core processor instead of the LTE version in the US which can only come with a dual core processor.  Speaking of processor speed, I recently bought a Nexus 7 tablet which has a quad core processor as well as the newest version of Android.  I don't find it to be any faster then either my iPad 3 or my iPhone.

IMO, Android is OK and I'm glad they're around to create competition and spur on more innovation, but iOS is much more refined and still blows Android out of the water.  Android just feels so clunky after using iOS.

It's really just personal preference and they're both very good and capable.  To say people only buy and use the iPhone because of marketing is just a bunch of bunk.  I use the iPhone because IMO iOS is just flat out better then Android, and I own and use both platforms.  To me its not about hardware specs or what something looks like on paper, but its how it performs in my hands and I find the iOS devices to be better.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 31, 2012)

Clemson Fan said:


> IMO, Android is OK and I'm glad they're around to create competition and spur on more innovation, but iOS is much more refined and still blows Android out of the water.  Android just feels so clunky after using iOS.



Wholeheartedly agreed. Although Android does have more overall functionaliy, Android feels and behaves like a hobbyist's phone, while iphone (and WP) is a polished product.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 1, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> ... Android feels and behaves like a hobbyist's phone, while iphone (and WP) is a polished product.



This is kind of my concern if I go the Android route with the HTC.  iOS is beautiful and I think Android stuff just looks clunky and a bit cheap looking.

But here is my two downsides to an iPhone:

1) Can't speed dial, this is really a feature I like.

2) Google maps.  I find them easy to use and useful.

ooops, 3) I really am enamored by the big screen of the HTC...


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 1, 2012)

You will be fine with Android if you go that route. Although if screen size is a draw, you could always go HTC Titan II. 4.7" of WP perfection.  Just sayin'...


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 1, 2012)

ricoba said:


> This is kind of my concern if I go the Android route with the HTC.  iOS is beautiful and I think Android stuff just looks clunky and a bit cheap looking.
> 
> But here is my two downsides to an iPhone:
> 
> ...



Okay, I'm confused. I use the favorites to call quickly, tho there are lots of apps that do more. What do you need for speed dial?

And, google maps are included (at least for now).


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 1, 2012)

ricoba said:


> But here is my two downsides to an iPhone:
> 
> 1) Can't speed dial, this is really a feature I like.
> 
> ...


1) They don't have speed dial, but you can flag contacts as favorites and they show up on a special screen in the Phone app.  That works good for me.

2) The built-in iPhone Map app uses Google Maps.  If that ever changes, I'm sure Google would publish a Google Maps app.  There are full-fledged GPS apps for reasonable prices, too.  I love Tom Tom on my iPhone.

3) The upcoming iPhone 5 is rumored to have a larger screen.  I'm not sure what I think about that, though.  I'm used to the current one now.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 1, 2012)

That tiny little iphone screen, are you serious? About time they graduated to the new paradigm.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 1, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> That tiny little iphone screen, are you serious? About time they graduated to the new paradigm.



:hysterical: 

My Nokia from 10 years ago had a tiny little screen. My iPhone has a very practical screen which gets the job done quite well... Of course, ever since the iPad was released I haven't used the iPhone as often for more than a phone, and for that purpose I prefer smaller than larger. I really doubt I would personally benefit from a larger screen.

This seems to be just like the discussions on tablet size - should it be 7" or 10"? - and how both are good options.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 1, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> :hysterical:
> 
> My Nokia from 10 years ago had a tiny little screen. My iPhone has a very practical screen which gets the job done quite well... Of course, ever since the iPad was released I haven't used the iPhone as often for more than a phone, and for that purpose I prefer smaller than larger. I really doubt I would personally benefit from a larger screen.
> 
> This seems to be just like the discussions on tablet size - should it be 7" or 10"? - and how both are good options.



I think the iphone should at least have options.  For those who prefer bigger, give them a 4" version.  For those that want to stay with that pathetic little 3.5" screen, slap a new brand on that teency weency thing--the "iphone classic".  

Oh man, I thought I didn't need or want a larger screen until I messed around and bought a larger screened phone.  I graduated from my 3.2" MyTouch 3G to the 4" Samsung Focus, and I said "whoa, this is great!"  Then a year later I got the 4.7" HTC Titan and first said "uh, I think this thing is too big", but after a week of owning it, I love the extra real estate.  Now I am certain, absolutely positively certain, that I will never go smaller than 4" or larger than 4.7".  Er, until I mess around and go buy a 5" phone...


----------



## ricoba (Aug 1, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> Okay, I'm confused. I use the favorites to call quickly, tho there are lots of apps that do more. What do you need for speed dial?
> 
> And, google maps are included (at least for now).



Ok, so I played around with my wife's iPhone a bit and yes, I found the favorites and that would probably work.

But, I guess, I am like beefnot, in that I am interested in the larger screen.

I need to get to the AT&T store to play with the one's I am interested in.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 1, 2012)

ricoba said:


> Ok, so I played around with my wife's iPhone a bit and yes, I found the favorites and that would probably work.
> 
> But, I guess, I am like beefnot, in that I am interested in the larger screen.
> 
> I need to get to the AT&T store to play with the one's I am interested in.



Oh, WP doesn't have a speed dial or favorites per se.  The only have a quasi-favorites by adding individuals to your home screen.  And even then it is not a speed dial.  I must admit it is irksome, and I really do hope they address that in the 7.8 update.  So if speed dial or favorites is table stakes, then you can nix WP from the list right now.


----------



## Elan (Aug 1, 2012)

Clemson Fan said:


> Convenience of widgets: Whatever, just more clutter.



  Clutter?  You've got to be kidding? :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

  Widgets are fantastic.  Why have to open an app when a widget is sitting there showing you what you're going to see if you opened said app?  With 3 swipes, I can see my stock portfolio, the weather, my email, the latest headlines, scores of my favorite teams games, the latest tech news, and the latest tweets from the local sportswriters, what's on Pandora, and how many steps I've walked today.  And I've not left the home screen environment or opened an app.  

  I think you need to play around with your Android device more if you don't understand the usefulness of widgets.


----------



## Elan (Aug 1, 2012)

ricoba said:


> Ok, so I played around with my wife's iPhone a bit and yes, I found the favorites and that would probably work.
> 
> But, I guess, I am like beefnot, in that I am interested in the larger screen.
> 
> I need to get to the AT&T store to play with the one's I am interested in.



  Android easily accomodates speed dial (and "speed text").  I have my 3 most often dialed numbers (with picture icons) on one of my docks.  One swipe and I'm there, without leaving the home screen.  I could put them on the home screen or the home dock, but I'm afraid I'd accidentally dial them.  In fact, I could fill my home screen with at least 36 speed dial numbers (possibly more, haven't checked) each with a customized icon.

 A word of caution.  You will likely not see the beauty of Android in a short store visit.  Android's beauty is that you get to make the phone look and function how you want, not how some corporate software weanie wants (no offense intended to corporate software weanies  ).  An Android device will do everything the others do bone stock, but that's really under-utilizing the hardware and OS.  A rough analogy would be buying a house that's already built, versus getting to pick the wall colors, carpet, cabinets, etc.  If you don't want to mess with that stuff, get an iPhone.  Just like having to pick wall paint colors, it takes a little time/effort to get your phone "just so" but once you do, it becomes your phone, customized to your needs.  No interface is "more intuitive" than one you've created for yourself.

Lastly, I don't love Android or any other OS.  They all do the same thing; provide a user interface to hardware.  Plain and simply, I prefer Android because it offers options in both hardware and software that the the others don't.  That can't be refuted.  Additionally, the hardware and applications are typically cheaper, often much cheaper.  If/when someone comes out with an OS that suits me better, I'll almost certainly migrate to that.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 1, 2012)

Talk about fickle!  

I go online to get the HTC One X and see a refurbished White Nokia Lumina 900 for $9.99!

Being the cheap so and so that I am   ....oh well...you get the idea...the Lumina is on the way! 

Thanks for all your input!


----------



## Elan (Aug 1, 2012)

ricoba said:


> Talk about fickle!
> 
> I go online to get the HTC One X and see a refurbished White Nokia Lumina 900 for $9.99!
> 
> ...



Good choice! Phone gets great reviews and you can't beat Nokia for hardware. Enjoy!


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 2, 2012)

As to the screen size, I went through something similar with laptops. I have been using laptops exclusively (no desktops) for over 20 years (with a new one about every 2 years). I always had to have the biggest screen I could find. I had several in a row that were 17-18". Then, my last laptop I dropped back down to 15.4". I got used to it again, and find that it actually has many advantages. I can use just about ANY laptop bag for it. It fits on an airplane seatback tray (as long as the person in front doesn't recline - LOL).

For a phone, I would certainly like to have some more real estate, as long as it still fits in my shirt pocket (which I'm sure a 4" or even 5" would). But I'm not positive that it wouldn't come with some disadvantages. I can (and frequently do) hold my iPhone with one hand and type on it with my thumb. I'm not sure I could still do that with a larger screen. My Tom Tom Car Kit fits my current 3.5" iPhone. I'll have to buy a new one if I upgrade to a larger iPhone. (The dock connector is supposed to change, too...)

That's also a big reason I haven't got an iPad yet.  It's just too big.  You can't put it in a pocket.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 2, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> That's also a big reason I haven't got an iPad yet.  It's just too big.  You can't put it in a pocket.



The usability for the iPad obviously has physical limitations. Most I know who have iPhones, including myself, enjoy the iPad as an addition and find the enhancement due to the advantage of the larger screen one of the major advantages. It doesn't replace your iPhone. But, it will leverage your existing investment in apps since you will not have to pay again for the same apps (though some have ugrades to the iPad version). I discovered that I used my iPad significantly more than my iPhone since it has replaced books (yes I read on my iPhone, but it's not the same...), web browsing is usable and I use it daily regardless of where I am, and I found that I respond to more emails more completely with the iPad than with the iPhone. In essence, my efficiency and productivity has improved with the iPad. And yes, I'm writing this post on it while having lunch...


----------



## ricoba (Aug 2, 2012)

My wife reminded me that I have an iPad with both wifi and 3g, so really, why do I even need a new smartphone, other than just wanting one????  

My iPad is a major go to device for me, and I take it most places.  Sure it's too big for a pocket, but it's the screen size plus the portability that make it so useful for me.  The older I have become, that extra screen size is a major factor. 

We are waiting on the iPhone 5, since my wife is also eligible for the upgrade, and she is a current iPhone user and just wants to stay with an iPhone.  Not sure if we will do the 5 or the 4s when it comes out.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 2, 2012)

Rick, I think you'll like that fine Windows Phone. I can't pretend to know even a small percentage of what it will do, but it does what I ask it to very easily. I, who thought I'd never need a cell phone, let alone a smart phone am finding it at the end of my arm more frequently.

Jim


----------



## Elan (Aug 4, 2012)

Rumors are that the 2nd iteration of Samsung's Galaxy Note (1st gen has been extremely successful -- 5.3" screen) will have a *5.5" screen*.  Also rumored to have a quad core and Jelly Bean.  Supposed to be announced at the end of the month:  

http://news.yahoo.com/samsung-confirms-supersized-samsung-galaxy-note-unveiled-month-125517959.html

  A 5.5" phone is big, but I don't think it'd be too big for me.  I carry my phone in my pants pocket or cargo shorts pocket, and generally take it out (if I'm in pants) when I'm in one place for an extended period (home, work, car).  I could easily see owning a phone this size and abandoning the tablet completely.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 4, 2012)

Elan said:


> I could easily see owning a phone this size and abandoning the tablet completely.



So what are they gonna call it? Tabone? Foneablet? I wondered where all the miniaturization was headed some years ago when devices had controls and buttons that 'normal' size humans couldn't manipulate. You had to use a stylus to type (still do on some). So now they just make 'em bigger. Who knew?

Jim


----------



## Elan (Aug 4, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> So what are they gonna call it? Tabone? Foneablet? I wondered where all the miniaturization was headed some years ago when devices had controls and buttons that 'normal' size humans couldn't manipulate. You had to use a stylus to type (still do on some). So now they just make 'em bigger. Who knew?
> 
> Jim



  "Phablet" seems to be the accepted term.   

  Your point about scaling beyond human interface capability is a good one.  As you pointed out, the process of homing in on the ideal sized device (if there is such a thing) is an iterative one.


----------

